# Going to Dubai directly to find a job....



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am new to the forum and am looking for advice.

I have over 3 years experience as a Business Analyst in Canada and I have been applying for jobs in Dubai for a while now and have received no response. I am getting a bit frustrated so I was wondering if I would more likely be successful in my job hunt if I were to go to Dubai directly and see recruiters face to face?
I have been given different opinions on this as some have told me that I will miss out on housing allowances and car allowances if I'm already there when I apply but others have said that it makes no difference and I'm still considered a foreigner so I'm not sure what to think and I really just want to start a life there.

Any experiences, opinions or advice welcome! 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

my 2c.. im pretty sure a lot of people are taking the same approach of taking a visit to dubai, just walking in to meet with recruiters.. because it seems to be standard advice a lot of people give... while it may produce results, im not so sure...

there was a time just a few months ago i was contemplating the same thing... i have since changed my mind... but that is just me...

im still looking and applying, but have decided against a trip down there without atleast a few interviews lined up... the chances of which, at the rate things are going seems pretty slim..

guess we will see...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

You should not miss out on housing allowances if you are visiting

And if a company is unprofessional enough to not offer housing allowance to a prospective candidate just because he is visiting the country, you would be better off not working for them.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As Tropicana says, whether you are already here or not, you are considered an expat and NOT a local hire, therefore should get the whole package.

It's a tough one, certainly it could be beneficial to come and at least try as some employers like people to already be here.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

A recruiter is not going to find you a job, and just meeting face to face with one will not benefit you (if they even care enough to meet). If you want a job, just like anywhere else in the world, you need to make connections, research companies and try to get in touch with the right people. Just being here will not suddenly make those people not responding to emails interested.

Not to sound like a pessimist, but an entry level business analyst is not something that companies are in dire need of, if you want a job it will take some serious effort.

I think jumping on a plane and spending that kind of money with no prospects is an insane idea, but that's me.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Agreed with fcjb1970, although I did exactly that in 2008. I was lucky, primarily because I had extensive education and experience (2 Master degree + nearly 10 yr experience). 

Networking is the only way to go. I get "executive recruiters" calling nearly every week...and not a single one of them has produced a job offer. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## SternCR (Nov 18, 2012)

To fcjb1970, I noticed you are a U of I alum...me too! I just moved here with my wife. Have you been here a while?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

man....im surrounded by the worst of the worst 

-md000/Mike
Proud IOWA hawkeye alum


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Well, "University of Dundee" clearly trumps both of those!!
ha!


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, I'll give my personal experience on this particular topic. I am a newbie to Dubai and I'm from Chicago, in the USA. I have 3 years of Universities schooling (2 at Purdue Uni, 1 at Northwestern) with no degree. I do have about 10 years experience within business and the financial markets at the board of trade in Chicago. 

I came here to Dubai approx. 3 months ago. I have been at my current job for about a 5 weeks. I literally just uprooted and decided to move to Dubai. Now I did have a few friends who lived here so I was able to stay between them and Hotels, but it took me about 7 weeks of CONSTANT attacking the market. I would say I've been on about 15 interviews (6 job offers total from those interviews) and I've sent out well over 1000+ resumes. 

I first started with the American Business Council book that they have here in Dubai. I emailed pretty much everyone in that book requesting a sit down and or reference to find employment. I sat and met with several higher ups and they recommended me to their HR, and other companies HR which got my ball rolling. From there, I applied to every single last trading firm here in Dubai. I got 3 offers from the top trading firms here in Dubai but mostly bullcrap deals that require you to bring your own clientele. 

I've worked with several recruitment agencies but pretty much got crappy leads from most of them (Manpower/claredon parker, Adecco, etc.). The way that I got my most responses, was going to the websites of these companies and emailing them directly myself. I have a friend here who works for Adecco and he pretty much told me their service is to steal away employees who are currently employed here in Dubai, so a newbie has a very slim chance of placement. 

I also got a few interviews from LinkedIn by joining all of the job groups here in Dubai pertaining mostly to business, oil, and general things. They do have a employment paper here that says Nadia but I think its gulfnews or something of the sort. I got 4 interviews from replying to those ad's. 

Now, I did all of this while I was in Dubai. They only responded simply because I was in Dubai and was accessible. When I sent emails from the States, I pretty much got NOTHING, but when I had a local address posted, I got tons of leads. Now, I wouldn't recommend this if you are feint of heart, but if you are determined, they are DEFINITELY hiring here. Hiring slowed down here after the housing crash to pretty much zero, and they have just started doing major hirings within the past 5-6 months and its picking up. 

So this is my experience, and take what you will from it. Sorry for the wall of text as this is my first post!


----------



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hikkos said:


> Well, I'll give my personal experience on this particular topic. I am a newbie to Dubai and I'm from Chicago, in the USA. I have 3 years of Universities schooling (2 at Purdue Uni, 1 at Northwestern) with no degree. I do have about 10 years experience within business and the financial markets at the board of trade in Chicago.
> 
> I came here to Dubai approx. 3 months ago. I have been at my current job for about a 5 weeks. I literally just uprooted and decided to move to Dubai. Now I did have a few friends who lived here so I was able to stay between them and Hotels, but it took me about 7 weeks of CONSTANT attacking the market. I would say I've been on about 15 interviews (6 job offers total from those interviews) and I've sent out well over 1000+ resumes.
> 
> ...



FANTASTIC response. I know it's not going to be easy, nothing worth getting ever is, but those are amazing tips. Thank you!!


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

If you do make the jump, I'll help you in any way possible as I've been through the battle, and I wouldn't be where I'm at today if it wasn't for the help of others. I would be shaming them if I didn't extend my help. So again, if you do make the jump, shoot me a PM here as it goes to my email, and we'll chat it up and possibly meet here. I've met some pretty good people here and I can refer you to them also.


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

Hikkos said:


> Well, I'll give my personal experience on this particular topic. I am a newbie to Dubai and I'm from Chicago, in the USA. I have 3 years of Universities schooling (2 at Purdue Uni, 1 at Northwestern) with no degree. I do have about 10 years experience within business and the financial markets at the board of trade in Chicago.
> 
> I came here to Dubai approx. 3 months ago. I have been at my current job for about a 5 weeks. I literally just uprooted and decided to move to Dubai. Now I did have a few friends who lived here so I was able to stay between them and Hotels, but it took me about 7 weeks of CONSTANT attacking the market. I would say I've been on about 15 interviews (6 job offers total from those interviews) and I've sent out well over 1000+ resumes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hikkos

This is one of the most optimistic post I have seen here. I'll wait for few more post like this before I jump in too.


----------



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

azahir said:


> Thanks Hikkos
> 
> This is one of the most optimistic post I have seen here. I'll wait for few more post like this before I jump in too.


Yeah most people seem to be very negative but everything involves some risk, it's just a matter of being mentally strong enough to overcome the initial challenges you will face.
Hopefully we get more responses, I want to go as soon as possible, how about you?


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

Naddy89 said:


> Yeah most people seem to be very negative but everything involves some risk, it's just a matter of being mentally strong enough to overcome the initial challenges you will face.
> Hopefully we get more responses, I want to go as soon as possible, how about you?


Exactly! You have to believe in yourself and KNOW that you will succeed and it will happen. I've applied this philosophy to my life and I can honestly say that I've succeeded in almost every aspect of my life because of my resilience against failure. I don't believe in it, and I refuse to accept it. It is and can be extremely difficult, but those with the will to succeed will always find themselves at the top...

I have spoken to alot of people here and have their stories that I could share also if needed... Most of my friends share similar stories as I had one friend who was literally homeless for almost a month and a half here, sleeping on beaches, washing up in starbucks, and he's been here for almost 6 years now and makes WELL over 6 figures in US dollars. If you want it bad enough, you'll get it...


----------



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for your responses, any other responses would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hikkos said:


> Exactly! You have to believe in yourself and KNOW that you will succeed and it will happen. I've applied this philosophy to my life and I can honestly say that I've succeeded in almost every aspect of my life because of my resilience against failure. I don't believe in it, and I refuse to accept it. It is and can be extremely difficult, but those with the will to succeed will always find themselves at the top...
> 
> I have spoken to alot of people here and have their stories that I could share also if needed... Most of my friends share similar stories as I had one friend who was literally homeless for almost a month and a half here, sleeping on beaches, washing up in starbucks, and he's been here for almost 6 years now and makes WELL over 6 figures in US dollars. If you want it bad enough, you'll get it...



That story got me very excited LOL. I want to PM you but I think you have to have a certain amount of posts. I'm so happy that you have been successful though, very inspiring. I have so many questions for you. Being repetitive but THANK YOU!


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

Naddy89 said:


> That story got me very excited LOL. I want to PM you but I think you have to have a certain amount of posts. I'm so happy that you have been successful though, very inspiring. I have so many questions for you. Being repetitive but THANK YOU!


I guess when we get our "weight" up around these parts, I'll PM you my email, Dubai number, and my US google voice number that also goes to my phone. We'll chat it up sooner or later.


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

Naddy89 said:


> Yeah most people seem to be very negative but everything involves some risk, it's just a matter of being mentally strong enough to overcome the initial challenges you will face.
> Hopefully we get more responses, I want to go as soon as possible, how about you?


I have been planning to go for a while, my original plan was sep 2012, then pushed to Dec 2012. then thought end of the year may not be a good time since hiring will slow down till beginning of new year. So my current plan is to go early Feb 2013.

Hikkos,
What industry are you in?


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

azahir said:


> I have been planning to go for a while, my original plan was sep 2012, then pushed to Dec 2012. then thought end of the year may not be a good time since hiring will slow down till beginning of new year. So my current plan is to go early Feb 2013.
> 
> Hikkos,
> What industry are you in?


I'm currently the Director of Sales at a digital research company who does business in the Middle East, Africa, Europe and Canada.


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

Also, I want to add, I have worked in Dubai from 1997-99 before I moved to US. that time, I went to Dubai on a visit and got a good job is 6 weeks. I remember I got at least 5-6 interviews in the span of 2 months. that time online cv submission was not common. I used to get 50% response on the cv submission thorough regular posts. Also got 2 interviews through recruiters.
but that's long time back, I know things might have changed now. Also now if I go back I will be looking managerial post which may not be in plenty instead of fresh Software Engg jobs that I was after then


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

azahir said:


> Also, I want to add, I have worked in Dubai from 1997-99 before I moved to US. that time, I went to Dubai on a visit and got a good job is 6 weeks. I remember I got at least 5-6 interviews in the span of 2 months. that time online cv submission was not common. I used to get 50% response on the cv submission thorough regular posts. Also got 2 interviews through recruiters.
> but that's long time back, I know things might have changed now. Also now if I go back I will be looking managerial post which may not be in plenty instead of fresh Software Engg jobs that I was after then


Wow!! Dubai has DEFINITELY come a LONG way since then!!! lol... Its a completely different city now man, as I'm sure you wouldn't even recognize anything here anymore. 

They definitely have managerial rolls in abundance here. The biggest thing when coming from the US, is that you are competing against salaries from places like India, Phillippines, etc. So they almost get half the salary for doing the same job. What you have to sell yourself on is the quality of work, work ethic, and ability to bring innovation and substance to the work place. They are definitely ALOT of managerial rolls available as I believe Dubai is definitely in a upswing in hiring, but the salaries aren't the same as lets say 2006-2007. You can definitely make a decent salary here though. 

And I actually do more Marketing and IT work than I do sales. Obviously the marketing ties into sales as I do have quotas but normally these companies get by, by paying an American more money and give them a "standard" job title, but you'll really be doing the work of 3 different people. You'll get PAID, but you'll normally work your butt off too. And then again, my little brother is a graduate from Stanford, and he works for a french oil company, and LITERALLY works 5 hours TOPS a day, and then has 3 months vacation time as per French country law. So he literally is never at work, makes a great salary, and travels the world alot. So its really how you set yourself up. I enjoy my job as it gives me exactly what i came here for, and it gives me an opportunity to eventually end up on the board or possible one of the executives within the next 5-7 years if I execute my plan correctly.


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

Basically there can be alot of room for growth if you choose the right company. Choosing the right company is VITAL when you first arrive as they own you for atleast 2 years as per the law here. So if you take a job you really dont like with a company thats kind of sketchy, you are screwed for the next two years, or you could leave and face permanent ban from the country. So thats another tip I guess...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

@SternCR. I have been here two years and not figured a good way to stream basketball games delayed. Which I guess the second half of last year was a good thing. I do miss the BTN during hoops season, though. Honestly, my Illini days are further back than I like to admit

:focus:


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> @SternCR. I have been here two years and not figured a good way to stream basketball games delayed. Which I guess the second half of last year was a good thing. I do miss the BTN during hoops season, though. Honestly, my Illini days are further back than I like to admit
> 
> :focus:


thefirstrow dot eu...


----------



## aces38 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hikkos said:


> If you do make the jump, I'll help you in any way possible as I've been through the battle, and I wouldn't be where I'm at today if it wasn't for the help of others. I would be shaming them if I didn't extend my help. So again, if you do make the jump, shoot me a PM here as it goes to my email, and we'll chat it up and possibly meet here. I've met some pretty good people here and I can refer you to them also.


Great tip I am in the same situation got here in sept I have 20 years of experience in Logistics been a independent consultant for the past 3 years went thru a rough divorce back home and decided to come here as change I have met with afew recruiters have had 2 interviews have one coming up on the 26th I am still looking for the right opportunity and would like to make contacts an friends . I guess I need to get to certain level before I can PM . Can someone please tell me where to go to watch football I am a die hard Cowboy fan but from Houston .


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Great tips Hikkos!

I feel that I have been very lucky to just been offered a job over here while I was looking for a job in Netherlands, I didn't even apply for a single job over here and never thought of moving here. But that's life. 

Though I did need to check on the map where Dubai is, when I received the job offer lol.

Good luck to all who are looking for a job, I made like 100+ applications in Amsterdam with no luck and I do have a great resume. So you can see that finding a job in Dubai wayyyy more likely than finding one in EU and possibly US.

UBS just cut 10k jobs today...


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Hikkos said:


> Basically there can be alot of room for growth if you choose the right company. Choosing the right company is VITAL when you first arrive as they own you for atleast 2 years as per the law here. So if you take a job you really dont like with a company thats kind of sketchy, you are screwed for the next two years, or you could leave and face permanent ban from the country. So thats another tip I guess...


Are you sure about that? The worst they can do is slap you with a 1 year non compete clause that bars you from working for a similar company doing the same business. Maybe because I work in the freezone its different? I’m not sure, but I know people that go job hopping every 6 months, no biggie, no one can own you here.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

zed_kid said:


> Are you sure about that? The worst they can do is slap you with a 1 year non compete clause that bars you from working for a similar company doing the same business. Maybe because I work in the freezone its different? I’m not sure, but I know people that go job hopping every 6 months, no biggie, no one can own you here.


I do get confused with all the rule changes, but for sure there is nothing like a permanent labour ban. From what I understand, under certain conditions, you may be slapped by a 6 month or 1 year labour ban (but you can still enter the country as a tourist) -thats about the maximum "punishment"


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

aces38 said:


> Great tip I am in the same situation got here in sept I have 20 years of experience in Logistics been a independent consultant for the past 3 years went thru a rough divorce back home and decided to come here as change I have met with afew recruiters have had 2 interviews have one coming up on the 26th I am still looking for the right opportunity and would like to make contacts an friends . I guess I need to get to certain level before I can PM . Can someone please tell me where to go to watch football I am a die hard Cowboy fan but from Houston .


So I'm guessing you mean American football by the Texas thing. I know a few americans here and we watch Football at a buddies on mines on Sundays (starting around 9PM til around 3AM) on a projector, laptop, and a 24'' mac screen. Here in Dubai, they have the typical american setup with one NFC game on one channel and one AFC game on another channel. We use thefrontrow dot eu, on the mac and laptop to stream redzone and whatever other game there is (Atlanta guy normally wants to watch the falcons, but i'm a raven, texans, bears, and jets fan so i'll bring my lappy and stream one of those). Always welcoming others if you want. We do the normal american thing, chicken, hops, and lotsa of football banter.


----------



## aces38 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hikkos said:


> So I'm guessing you mean American football by the Texas thing. I know a few americans here and we watch Football at a buddies on mines on Sundays (starting around 9PM til around 3AM) on a projector, laptop, and a 24'' mac screen. Here in Dubai, they have the typical american setup with one NFC game on one channel and one AFC game on another channel. We use thefrontrow dot eu, on the mac and laptop to stream redzone and whatever other game there is (Atlanta guy normally wants to watch the falcons, but i'm a raven, texans, bears, and jets fan so i'll bring my lappy and stream one of those). Always welcoming others if you want. We do the normal american thing, chicken, hops, and lotsa of football banter.


Cool what about thanksgiving games?


----------



## hchaud01 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Jobs in Dubai*



Hikkos said:


> If you do make the jump, I'll help you in any way possible as I've been through the battle, and I wouldn't be where I'm at today if it wasn't for the help of others. I would be shaming them if I didn't extend my help. So again, if you do make the jump, shoot me a PM here as it goes to my email, and we'll chat it up and possibly meet here. I've met some pretty good people here and I can refer you to them also.


Hey I was reading your post and am very interested in getting in touch with you for whatever help you may be able to provide within your scope. I currently live and work in Canada at Rogers Communications as an Advisor. I am doing an online degree (Bachelors of Management) From University of Athabasca which will be completed by the end of this year. I am highly interested to work in Dubai and would like to get my foot into a reasonable paying job where I can develop my career from. I have applied online through gulftalent and bayT with not a single reponse and I must have already applied to like 100 jobs. Please email me at ******* (Cant post email yet as new member). I would really really appreciate your help. I am visiting Dubai on March 23rd but unfortunately for only that one day as part of my overall Vacation. Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## everest15 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nice post*



Hikkos said:


> If you do make the jump, I'll help you in any way possible as I've been through the battle, and I wouldn't be where I'm at today if it wasn't for the help of others. I would be shaming them if I didn't extend my help. So again, if you do make the jump, shoot me a PM here as it goes to my email, and we'll chat it up and possibly meet here. I've met some pretty good people here and I can refer you to them also.


Hey, it was real nice to see such helpful positive posts by you)) 
I think it is really great when experienced expats help us newbies, so we don't sink immediately on arrival.
Wish I could send you a PM, but I guess its not allowed on the forum as I'm a new user. Could really do with a few tips though - I'm arriving in Dubai next week.


----------

